# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Night trains Delhi / Varanasi / Delhi

## byespfr

We will be taking a night train (Shiv Ganga Express) from Delhi to Varanasi and back to Delhi. We plan on travelling 2 tier AC sleeper. Is hot water available on these trains? We would like hot water for tea, pot noodles, etc.

----------

